# 87-93 mustang



## BLACKOUT (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a question, my friend bought a cold air intake system that replaces
the radiator. The cold air intake system works/sounds like a vacuum, but it does not a look like a Radiator. I need help finding one!


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

What? 

You can't take out the radiator, or your car will overheat and start warping heads and/or (quite possibly both) blow head gaskets, rendering the car useless. Pics?


----------

